# Triggering from Infidelity Episode of "Black Mirror" Sci-Fi TV Series



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

*** Spoiler Alert if you haven't watched this series/episode yet ***

For those that have not seen it, Black Mirror is British Science Fiction TV series that artfully demonstrates the unanticipated consequences and inherent dangers of new technologies on modern society. This is the 3rd episode of the first series, called "The Entire History of You", where most people have electronic "grains" recording everything they do, see, or hear, and allowing them to play back their memories in front of their eyes or on a screen. Everyday life is automatically recorded and may be replayed at any time or shown to others, unless it is deleted which leaves a visible gap for that period, so people can keep secrets without having to tell others or if a gap is shown it indicates removal of controversial info. The main character suspects that his W is having an affair by observing her interactions at a dinner party with friends and the OM. Upon returning home they have an argument, and because of the recording capability, the H stays up all night analyzing the interactions at dinner and afterwards. He suspects there is something serious going on.

He continues to question his W, and she goes thru the classic cheater script: 
(1) omitting - she never named the man with whom she was intimate with before they were married, so the husband didn't know that he was in her circle of friends at the dinner party
(2) rug sweep/trickle truth - at first saying the pre-marital affair only lasted a week while on holiday abroad, then later a month, then later it was 6 months in their current community and they have remained friends, even after her subsequent marriage and the birth of a child

The husband confronts the OM, and forces him to delete his numerous recorded files of his W. He noticed the date stamp and background of one of the files as being exactly the time period the baby was conceived, and was recorded in his marital bedroom. He goes home and confronts his W and asks her if the baby is his. W admits to sleeping with the OM during a 5 day period when the couple had a fight and separated briefly, 9 months before birth. They have a physical fight when the W tries to delete the files. She continues with her denial of the OMs paternity, so the H forces her physically to show him the recording. It appears that OM may be the father. 

This show made me trigger based our situation of raising our son from birth, while knowing that he is not my biological child. I knew this and accepted it before I agreed to get married 20+ yrs ago. To this day we do not know the identity of my son's bio Dad, in case we have a medical/genetic situation where it is needed.

And having to go thru numerous situations where my W either omitted information or rug swept pertinent details regarding some of her post-marriage relationships made me truly wish that this technology was available back then. Imagine how much easier it would have been to observe the recording directly instead of having to rely on an interpretation by another party-who may be trying to "protect me" from the hurtful truth.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Is it on BBC America? A good series, other wise?

That is messed p,


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

TaDor said:


> Is it on BBC America? A good series, other wise?
> 
> That is messed p,


Netflix has all 3 seasons, and it's an excellent series. A little warped, but excellent.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

I liked warped stuff. Stranger Things... awesome. Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

It was intense watching the deception and lies coming from the ww. She could not hide her affinity for the OM, even when her H was present and watching her closely. At least the H was observant enough to review his observations and investigate further. 

Once again this reminds me of my situation when my fww would invite me to hang out with the OM.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I saw that episode. It was very heartbreaking.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> *** Spoiler Alert if you haven't watched this series/episode yet ***
> 
> For those that have not seen it, Black Mirror is British Science Fiction TV series...


Sounds terrible.

I'll pass.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Netflix has many shows out that involve marital infidelity. You have to be careful. The one I hated was Weeds. Basically this gal's husband dies and in order to make money she starts dealing pot. That isn't so bad. What was so bad is that this gal was basically a died-in-the-wool ho, who used sex to seal drug deals with scumbags. Nice way to honor your husband's memory: use illicit sex to promote your drug running.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> To this day we do not know the identity of my son's bio Dad, in case we have a medical/genetic situation where it is needed.


Who's we?!? You mean, "you don't know."


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Netflix has many shows out that involve marital infidelity. You have to be careful. The one I hated was Weeds. Basically this gal's husband dies and in order to make money she starts dealing pot. That isn't so bad. What was so bad is that this gal was basically a died-in-the-wool ho, who used sex to seal drug deals with scumbags. Nice way to honor your husband's memory: use illicit sex to promote your drug running.


My H and I started watching Weeds years ago and quickly abandoned it. For the reasons you stated. I thought the dialog and drama were pretty good but that woman was just a worthless human being/mother. Painful to watch. I don't remember the Ho part as much as her pushing drugs to young people and I think her kids friends. Can't really root for a protagonist like that.

Now, if you want some gratifying, over the top violence, revenge, and gratuitous sex, where the the bad guys are the good guys and very easy to root for, I highly recommend Banshee. Season 4 Trailer #2


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not understanding why you get triggered, MAJ...you CHOOSE to stay with your cheater, KNOWING she is a cheater...


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

3Xnocharm said:


> I'm not understanding why you get triggered, MAJ...you CHOOSE to stay with your cheater, KNOWING she is a cheater...


I trigger somewhat because it reminds me of painful times from the past. I associate the characters with us, and the similar reactions when the truth of infidelity becomes known.


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> MAJDEATH said:
> 
> 
> > To this day we do not know the identity of my son's bio Dad, in case we have a medical/genetic situation where it is needed.
> ...


Are you trying to start an off-topic fight? I meant what I said. It was a ONS with a travelor and all she has is a description and a nickname - not exactly what I would call an identity.


----------

